# Patrick: I Cried After Obama's Election



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*He cried because he didn't get the job he wanted in DC*

*







*

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick is heading to Washington for Barack Obama's inauguration, where he'll serve as chairman of a dinner Monday for Republican John McCain and attend a concert on the Mall.

Patrick said Thursday he would use the two hours between his arrival at the Capitol on Tuesday and the beginning of the inauguration to lobby a captive audience of congressmen for state aid as part of a federal stimulus bill.

The governor said he expects to be as emotional at the inauguration as he was the morning after the country's first African-American president was elected. The Democrat said he sobbed that day and was overwhelmed at the achievement and the worldwide outpouring of affection he saw.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/18488884/detail.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The Democrat said he sobbed that day


One day....I havnt stopped crying since that day.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Ghey!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah.....I cried too.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hopefully the whole nation won't be crying, but I feel we are in for some bad times ahead


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I know of someone else that hasnt stopped crying:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> The Democrat said he sobbed that day


That's funny, many of us sobbed after your election win Gov. Erkel.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I cried after the election too! Then I threw a five minute tantrum.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> That's funny, many of us sobbed after your election win Gov. Erkel.


That's "Your Excellency Erkel" to you, Koz...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Speaking of His Exellency, anyone know who the front runners are to oppose him in 2010? I hope the MA Republican party pulls their head out of their ass on this one and gives us a decent candidate.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Speaking of His Exellency, anyone know who the front runners are to oppose him in 2010? I hope the MA Republican party pulls their head out of their ass on this one and gives us a decent candidate.


Obie, Hope in one hand and sh*t in the other: see which fills first!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

dcs2244 said:


> Obie, Hope in one hand and sh*t in the other: see which fills first!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:jump:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I got so pissed, that they called a psych code on me.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Speaking of His Exellency, anyone know who the front runners are to oppose him in 2010? I hope the MA Republican party pulls their head out of their ass on this one and gives us a decent candidate.


Given the squabbling over the Minority Leadership, and the formation of the "Gang of Seven", I wouldn't hold my breath. 

Deval's "sobbing" sounds as bad as Chris Matthews' "tingle running up the leg".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> He's just crying because he wanted the nametag that said "A.G.", not "Maitre'D".
> 
> Must have pissed someone off though, gave Oh-Ba-Ma all his best campaign lines and winds up hosting a dinner for the competition. Maybe the new administration is hoping he'll screw up the meal as bad as he screwed up Massachusetts.


Sarahcuda not invited, by the way. That's OK, there'll be nothing but Democrats present anyway. In any event, the "banquet captain" makes pretty good tips, so his Excellency should be all set...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Sarahcuda not invited, by the way. That's OK, there'll be nothing but Democrats present anyway.


This is because they are afraid one of those liberal bastards will piss her off and she will drop her hockey mom gloves and kick their ARSSES!!!

Now that would be great TV


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Speaking of His Exellency, anyone know who the front runners are to oppose him in 2010? I hope the MA Republican party pulls their head out of their ass on this one and gives us a decent candidate.


I don't know if he's interested at all, but I really like Senator Bob Hedlund from Weymouth.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

P:

On election day I didn't cry at all because I was to busy throwing up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Patrick: I am coming out of the closet*

I fixed the title of the thread for you KW


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Hell, I like the first person who takes his spot as the Governor of Massachusetts.


Be careful what you wish for.










In this state? ABSOLUTELY possible.



Delta784 said:


> I don't know if he's interested at all, but I really like Senator Bob Hedlund from Weymouth.


I like Hedlund too, but he has virtually no name recognition outside of the South Shore. If he's interested, IMO, he needed to start campaining yesterday.

The problem is I can't think of any GOP candidates that aren't carpetbaggers who would have a decent shot if they had to run tomorrow. My hope is that the GOP doesn't give us some crappy candidate beuase they already feel the odds are against them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I like Hedlund too, but he has virtually no name recognition outside of the South Shore. If he's interested, IMO, he needed to start campaining yesterday.


A year ago, I would have agreed, but Hedlund has been on Howie Carr's and Michele McPhee's radio shows several times in the last year, and has generally gotten a very good reception from the callers, most of whom were outside the South Shore.



OfficerObie59 said:


> The problem is I can't think of any GOP candidates that aren't carpetbaggers who would have a decent shot if they had to run tomorrow. My hope is that the GOP doesn't give us some crappy candidate beuase they already feel the odds are against them.


There's always Muffy waiting in the wings. She didn't exactly embarrass herself, and if there were a rematch tomorrow, I think the results might be different. Reed Hillman might also be a player in the future.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I think I will save my tears of joy for 4 years from now when we say Obama who?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some of the liberal closed minded relatives of mine also cried.

The last thing I remember is hearing a code being called and given haldol and ativan injections when I found out Obama was elected.


----------

